# Rogers E and Rogers 3G ?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

So I was in the bush today helping a buddy get his land ready for hunting season. I was checking my voicemail and saw that the 3G had been replaced by Rogers E, which I assume is the 'Edge network' - what does this mean in terms of any different costs (I'm on the $30/6GB plan)?

Sorry...tried to google and didn't find anything.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't worry. There is no difference in costs between E and 3G when it comes to data or anything else. They are both the Rogers system. E is slower than 3G, that's all.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Yes Rogers "E" Edge network... is the older slower network. The 3G is the newer faster network that is slowly expanding in area & already around Kitchener/Guelph its EVERYWHERE! I have the $30/6GB plan & there is no difference... you are just accessing the network with what technology they have available in that particular area.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

You can save battery life by turning off 3G if you aren't getting a good 3G signal.



> Turn off 3G: Using 3G cellular networks loads data faster, but may also decrease battery life, especially in areas with limited 3G coverage. To disable 3G, from the Home screen choose Settings > General > Network and set Enable 3G to Off. You will still be able to make and receive calls and access cellular data networks via EDGE or GPRS where available.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks guys! whew!


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

There are 3 potential networks you can connect to with the iPhone here in Canada, and I've seen all 3.

GPRS (circle) - ISDN speeds...or barely faster than 56k (max is 60Kbps I believe). You very rarely see this, but there are places that still have it (funnily enough...one of them is near a Rogers store here in Windsor).

EDGE (E) - Basically just an upgraded GPRS - same thing but can uses to 4 GPRS timeslots...making theoretical max speeds around 236kbps. This is probably what you'll see the most of in Canada.

UMTS/HSDPA (3G) - This can technically do up to 14.4Mbps, but in practice, 3Mbps is what Rogers has it capped the speed to, and realistically you'll probably get around 2Mbps in a reasonably uncongested area (in a congested area I've seen reports of as low as EDGE speeds).

In any case...your data plan will work on all of these.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Corvillus said:


> There are 3 potential networks you can connect to with the iPhone here in Canada, and I've seen all 3.
> 
> GPRS (circle) - ISDN speeds...or barely faster than 56k (max is 60Kbps I believe). You very rarely see this, but there are places that still have it (funnily enough...one of them is near a Rogers store here in Windsor).
> 
> ...


great explanation! thanks!


----------

